# My kind of town, Chicago is....



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Aerial from the Hancock (2012)

Chicago from the John Hancock Building by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Chicago River

Chicago River and the raising of the Bataan-Corregidor Memorial Bridge by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Michigan Avenue (north)

North Michigan Avenue, the 'Magnificent Mile' by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Cloud Gate in Millennium Park
Anish Kapoor's 'Cloud Gate' in Millenium Park by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Aon Center

Aon Center on Randolph Drive by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Art Institute

Chicago: Entrance to the Art Institute of Chicago by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Willis [Sears] Tower in centre backbround
Chicago: Roosevelt University with Willis (Sears) Tower beyond by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Halloween approaches

Chicago dressed for Halloween by Graham Hart, on Flickr

North Shore
Chicago's North Shore by Graham Hart, on Flickr

John Hancock

Chicago's John Hancock Center by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Picasso sculpture
The celebrated monumental sculpture by Picasso stands 50 feet high and weighs 162 tons by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Pritzker Pavilion

Chicago's Pritzker Pavilion is a bandshell designed by Frank Gehry in his signature style by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Michigan Avenue (south)
Chicago: South Michigan Avenue by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Chicago from Lake Michigan by Graham Hart, on Flickr

The Aqua Apartments
Chicago's Aqua Building by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Former Federal Center

Chicago's Dirksen Courthouse and Kluczynski Federal Building by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Wrigley Square and monument in Millennium Park
Chicago: The Millenium Monument peristyle in Wrigley Square of Millenium Park by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Amazing pics - Chicago.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Love Chicago. Seems to have its own version of Central Park. What is it called?


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

^^ Grant Park is I think the largest, the northern part of which is known as Millennium Park, as above. This was recently developed in the 2000s and includes the Pritzker Pavilion by Frank Gehry. There is also Lincoln Park, north of North Michigan Avenue (and more residential).


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Awesome pics, architecture and city. show more...:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed awesome, very nice photos from Chicago


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Fall colours:

Chicago's autumn colours by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Landscaping to illustrate some colour:
New landscaping at Pioneer Court, beside the Tribune Tower by Graham Hart, on Flickr

From the Willis looking north:
View of Downtown Loop from the Willis Building by Graham Hart, on Flickr

900 North Michigan:
Chicago: View from the John Hancock by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Trump International:

Chicago: Trump International beside the river by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Legacy Tower and Willis from Millenium Park:

Chicago: View towards south Michigan Avenue and the Loop with the Legacy at Millennium Park by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

gravesVpelli said:


> ^^ Grant Park is I think the largest, the northern part of which is known as Millennium Park, as above. This was recently developed in the 2000s and includes the Pritzker Pavilion by Frank Gehry. There is also Lincoln Park, north of North Michigan Avenue (and more residential).


Lincoln Park is the largest. It is seen in your picture below.

Great pix.



gravesVpelli said:


> North Shore
> Chicago's North Shore by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice pictures!


----------

